# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Elen...
Am i missing something(again)or has Elen been missing? Its Hans' fault is what i'm think'in...any ideas?

----------


## Jim Roberts

Who's Elen?

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

You know...I was thinking the same thing the other day. She used to post with some frequency but now, she is seldom seen. I miss her witty remarks. Yes, I suppose it could be the Brentrups

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Hey! 3 Kansas guys in a row

----------

Hey thats right...Jim "did it come"?? You still got the Davis?

----------


## iampeterfonda

I began to notice she wasn't around much in December, just about the time I put in an order with Hans. She'll pop up on a Brentrup thread once in a while but that's about it. Come back Elen! We miss you!

----------


## Crowder

Either she's stalking Hans, or has holed herself into a little coat closet somewhere and is fondling her pair of Brentrups.

----------

Elen is one busy lady. She does some great painting as well & has had two shows that I know of showcasing her artwork. Elen, we miss ya!

----------


## levin4now

Appears to me that she last posted only on the 9th of February - four days ago, under "General Mando Discussions" / Starting a 7 Year old....you can hang on her every words right there!

----------


## Jim Roberts

Spare Change...the Elliott should be hear in about a month so hopefully I'll have it in tow at Mandofest this year! It's going to be a great festival.

Can't seem to part with the Davis.

BTW, who's Elen?

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Jim-

Elen is the grand dame of the Mandolin Cafe. She's best known and loved for her well timed quips, sage advise and plain talk - just to name a few. She used to post here quite a bit but has faded in recent times. I'm sure she has been too busy to be hanging here. Some of the best comments I've read here over the years have been posted by Elen.

----------


## elenbrandt

You rung?...

My recent art show has been selling fast enough that I have had to paint my ample rear off and haven't had time to post obnoxious replies. (Yes, isn't success a bitch..complain, complain.) It is so nice to feel loved -- especially by you charming dudes. #

Also, I feel like a lot of people are tired of hearing me crowing about the twin Brentrups (besides those younguns also suck up so much spare time, what with always changing strings and teaching them how to read music....) #I have been trying to be a little more under the radar...but lurking and waiting for Moose to screw up so I can jump all over him like a cheap suit...love, e

p.s. Happy Valentine's Day boys (now go out and buy your ladies some hoo-haw so we don't all have to come and drag yer butt out of the doghouse....)

----------

That's the girl i know and love.

----------


## mad dawg

Elen,

Do you show your work at any Bay Area Art Festivals, galleries, Farmers Markets, etc.?

-jim

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

See what I mean? Now that's the Elen we all love and miss! Nice to see you back. Your written material is too good to keep to yourself. Best be on your toes Moose #

----------


## mandoJeremy

Hey Elen, if we boys don't have a lady to buy for should we just buy a new set of strings for our mandos, a new bridge, new tailpiece, new tuners, or just play with her...I mean it....I mean the mando all night?

----------


## Gary S

Does Hans Brentrup make oval hole mandolins?...Gary S

----------


## goldtopper

Yes, Hans will make one for you. When I first inquired with him, he was willing to tackle an F4.

Oh, and Elen-
If we seem sick of you crowing about Brentrups, it's just because we wish we were too...
Happy Valentine's Day!

----------


## avanti

Here's a M-22V...

----------


## avanti

And...

----------


## avanti

Back...

----------


## avanti

Finally, the peghead. Hans sent me these right after it was completed last summer. I've been getting previews of another new model that's really going to make y'all drool. Stay tuned...

----------


## elenbrandt

Hans' little masterpieces are motivating me to either work harder or marry rich (just love those F4's of his). #When I say that a Brentrup is a cure for MAS -- it is only partially true -- you will eschew all other mandolins, but need more of his (just ask a few of the 3 Brentrup owner's about this clause in the devil's contract). #If you doubt me -- see Avanti's toy above.

I have a small (no pun intended) show now at a jewelry store in San Rafael (Villa Jeweler's, 1307 Fourth Street) called "little, itty, bitty, pretty paintings". #They are very small landscapes, which are a welcome respite from the big canvas pieces I just finished for my last show (too much hard physical work, not enough mandolin time.) #I really love painting, but sometimes it starts to interfere with my law practice (or so say my partners).

p.s. if you don't have a sweetheart -- give your mandolin some quality time, play romantic bluegrass (is there such a thing?)

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I'm inside of or close to 90 days from my new Brentrup. Plan is to fly up with an empty case and come home with a happy new family member. We should get a bunch of Minnesotians over to Hans' house (I don't have to do his dishes... why would I care &lt;g&gt;?) and have a mandolin petting session for the new birth. Those pix are killing me.

----------


## elenbrandt

Here's a little one...

----------


## elenbrandt

Scott, the joke at the office is when the Brentrups arrived, we had to pull the instrument out of its plastic peanut placenta packing....it IS that exciting....
We need to get someone to photograph your face when you first see it (are GUYS capable of squealing with delight...hmmmmm?)

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Elen, I've been running this web site for close to nine years now and I ask you if you've ever seen a picture of me on it? There's a reason for this I suppose. Good luck getting a picture of me! There actually is one on the web somewhere that someone essentially shamed me into providing. Have you ever met Hans? If not you're invited to the mandolin petting session. Guess I should let him in on the party invitation, huh?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> (are GUYS capable of squealing with delight...hmmmmm?)


I'm not touching that one.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Hey Scott.....no shame here!

----------


## mandoJeremy

There must be a first time for everything Scott....I almost squealed with delight in finally seeing what the Cafe dude looks like!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Jeremy's picture is a fraud, gang.
I'm afraid *I'm* the one to break the Nine Year Silence...


*Scott's Picture* 



_My turn, Scott._

----------

Elen...thats really very nice!

----------


## Keith Miller

Dennis, I agree, cracking picture,

----------


## mandoJeremy

Dangit, you busted me mandohack! You are too funny man and can do wonders with Photoshop. Love the Nugget!

----------


## 8ch(pl)

Me too, what a handsome dude. is that a Nugget he's holding?

----------


## evanreilly

this will lure Elen out of her cave...&lt;G&gt;

----------

Evan....that is simply sweet! I am a Huge Brentrup fan And the extra point is so styling....congrats.







Dennis Benjamin
U.S. Distributor of Pavel Sucek Mandolins

----------


## Ajvessey

Scott what did you say about Minnesotans? I'm fairly new and haven't heard much about the Mando scene in Minnesota, is Hans a builder from up here who makes some nice mandos? Thanks!

----------


## GaryM

That painting is beautiful Elen!

----------


## Moose

"The reports of my recent demise are greatly exaggerated."

----------


## evanreilly

For the record, the 3-Point isn't mine; it is a prototype, the picture of which a new Brentrup owner sent me. I was just trolling the bait to see if.... nevermind...&lt;G&gt;

----------


## Joe F

Is Hans using some kind of darkened fret wire on that 3-point? #Without examining the picture closely, it almost looks fretless.

----------


## Steven Margulis

> Is Hans using some kind of darkened fret wire on that 3-point? #Without examining the picture closely, it almost looks fretless.


It appears to be "in the white" and not yet finished, nor fretted.

----------


## Bob Kellett

"Plastic peanut placenta packing" ROTFLMAO!!!!! We've missed you Elen!! Yes, it is true, all of us Brentrup owners are actually stowaways on a tiny island playing our masterpieces and drooling about our next one! BTW, great painting Elen!

----------


## Karen Kay

Elen
I really like the piece. What's the medium? What was your inspiration?

----------


## jasona

Small landscapes are some of the best, IMO. I went to the McMichael Gallery, which shows the landscapes of the Group of Seven, and the most stunning piece was a small (probably 4x6) oil of a Canadian forest in fall by Tom Thompson. Up close it just looked like piles of oil pain heaped onto the canvass, but from about 10 feet back it all of the sudden transformed into a WINDOW. Just stunning.

Elen, your work is very realistic and quite impressive. Do keep posting them, and photos of the Brentrups as they roll in  :Wink:

----------


## Brian Ray

Poor Elen Smith... How was she found?

----------


## Moose

"....shot through the heart, lie'n COLD on the ground." (Got'ya!)

----------


## elenbrandt

Hmmmm...good...me want that 3-pointer...What is that horrible yellow thing in the sky? Back to the bat cave!

Oh, by the way...today is Hans' birthday (he's gonna kill me for telling you that) -- let's all wish him a healthy and LONG life (especially at the rate his waiting list is growing, nyuk, nyuk)... 

As for the paintings...acrylic on french rag paper or canvas.

----------


## elenbrandt

p.s. #here is a painting I did of one of Hans' photographs -- the painting barely does the photo justice....

----------


## Eugene

I don't know what you sound like, but I think you must be one of my favorite mandolinists, Elen.

----------


## elenbrandt

I have a great FM voice -- but my mandolin playing is pretty much suckage (at least compared to the pros on this board, you being one of them, Eugene). That is the reason I need such a good Brentrup mandolin -- it makes my meagre efforts less than painful. Thank you anyway Eugene, as always, you are very much the gent...

----------


## Geno

And you guys wondered why Scott don't like people to see his picture.

----------


## Moose

All these years I 'been wrong. I thought Stringbean's(Grand ol' Opry) name was David Akerman! - hmmmmm..!!? - "Truth is stranger than fiction".

----------


## Tom C

Elen, Do you hide little mandos in your paintings?

----------

I've got a GREAT Idea..... 

If Elen would list one of her Tiny paintings on Ebay. We could all bid on it & a portion of the proceeds could go to the scholarship fund. I would like to have one of her paintings (as would many here).......heck, who knows what one might bring?

Whaddaya think Elen?

----------

great idea Dale.

----------


## elenbrandt

I think I could arrange a painting for donation -- but wouldn't it be better to list it on the Cafe? What does Scott think of that idea?

----------

Elen, I just suggested Ebay because it would be a minimum "hassle" & a true auction. I'm sure Scott would be more than happy to provide links to it.

----------


## JAK

The painting idea is good, but how about a painting of a MANDOLIN!

----------


## evanreilly

Listing it on eBay will lose a slice; then if it is a PayPal sale/payment, there goes another %.

----------

Mighty small price considering the convenience.....just a suggestion.....

Then who wants to put it on the classifieds & post all the bids & keep the auction updated?

----------

Hey Elen.. And the Auction winner could get a free Brentrup mando with the painting !
Well at least I thought it was a good idea

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> I think I could arrange a painting for donation -- but wouldn't it be better to list it on the Cafe? #What does Scott think of that idea?


I'll support whatever everyone decides if it helps out the scholarship fund. But I'll warn you, I'm allowed to bid on it too! 

I'll update bids on the classifieds if need be or whatever. eBay works too. I know no shame when it comes to getting some kids into this camps so go for it and just let me know if I can help out.

----------

"But I'll warn you, I'm allowed to bid on it too! "

Hey Elen, a Texas theme with rolling hills, longhorn cattle & Bluebonnets would be great....it would look out of place though hanging in a home on the desolate Kansas prarie.....

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Dale, let's remember that the objective here will be to allow the artist to paint a beautiful subject and for the painting to actually sell. I think that rules out pictures of Kansas and Texas.

----------

Well that subject should be the good ole beautiful Georgia Mountains with a lake and a little cabin on the hill and a "Moonshine still in the back". Insert a pic of Daisy Duke in there to holding a F-5

----------


## elenbrandt

Let me try and think of some fairly universal theme to paint. The image size will probably be no bigger than 5" X 7" (that way I can ship it easily). We can just auction it on this thread (if that's cool with Mr. T)-- I will post a bad photo of the painting, and then you can post bids. We can set a final date for bidding and the highest one has to send the $ to Scott for the donation. When he receives the payment I will mail the painting, matted and without frame ( but in a standard size suitable for easy framing), to the highest bidder. Give me a week to paint this sucker and then I will post.

Does that work for everyone?

----------

Works for me....uh, don't forget the Texas Bluebonnets!

----------

Elen...Thank you. This is very generous of you. Good idea Dale. Thanks Scott.

----------


## Mace

Sight unseen, $100.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

$120

----------

Hah....$140

----------


## jessboo

$150

----------


## Jonathan James

$175

----------


## elenbrandt

Be careful what you bid on...I might just do a painting of Alfred E. Newman taking a sponge bath.....

actually, I am leaning in the direction of a seascape...you may all retract your bids and wait until you see the finished product....can you tell that I spent the week-end at the beach?

----------


## neal

Alfred? I'm in.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Elen,
I'm really enjoying your paintings. They are the highlight of this thread for me. The first one really captures the California I so dearly love - no palms, no gaudy Hollywood sign ... just the real stuff, ya' know. My first thought seeing it was, "home".

Thanks for sharing it with us all,

 - Benignus

----------


## elenbrandt

Okay...here it is.... finished size is 5" x 7", acrylic on 300 lb. French rag paper. Title: Bon Tempe Lake. This is a lake quite close to my home (now you know why we pay those big rents in Marin). In the background is Mt. Tamalpais. I did a very large version of this painting for my last show. It will come matted in a white, very thick, acid free mat, ready to be framed in a standard 11" x 14" frame. Last bid posted before midnight on March 5, 2004 will have the honor of sending Scott Tichenor a donation check. Upon receipt, I will send the painting insured to the highest bidder. Don't forget that your payment is for a non-profit corporation (possible tax write-off situation?).

----------


## elenbrandt

P.S. there is more detail and the colors are a little more subtle in person (i.e. sky is a little more "french" blue) but this is the best I can photograph it...

----------

$180

----------


## John Ritchhart

$200 Can you ship to Switzerland? I'll pay the freight of course.

----------

$210........shipping is much cheaper to Texas!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Elen, that's a beautiful painting! Thank you for your time and artistic contribution.

----------


## J. Mark Lane

$225

(This is great. I love art auctions. Where's the booze? What's an art auction without some booze to grease the checkbooks? Come on, folks. This is a benefit, here. And it's a nice painting....)

----------

$235 & bumping it to the top........

----------

Come on guys & gals, we can do better than this......get busy bidding on this painting or I'll cover this whole board up with reminders!....

----------


## J. Mark Lane

Yeah! What a bunch of pansies. What a bunch of pantiewastes. I've never been to an art auction this full of goodfornothings. This can't just be me and Dale. Come on!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

$240

Come on Mark, isn't that about what an east coast lawyer like you makes an hour?

----------

Check this out.......

I'll offer a mando & a "Elen" art showing oversize glossy postcard 5 1/2" X 8 1/2" suitable for framing as auction #2 on this thread.

That's right, you get the mando (no, I'm not gonna tell ya what kind it is, other than it's as new) & the art show card in this deal.

remember to state which your bidding on

Auction #1 #Genuine Elen oil painting......

Auction #2 Mystery Mando & Elen art show card suitable for framing......


Same terms as original auction. Once Scott gets the green, I'll ship the mando & card.

----------

Scott, that OK by you.....?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Scott, that OK by you.....?


Works for me. Where's that wimpy lawyer?

"Hey boy, you ain't no part uh nuthin'"

----------

Posted: Feb. 22 2004, 13:14 # #

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
That does it Jim, I'm calling you out!

Meet me on the "Elen thread" for a dual to the poorhouse over that painting for the Mandolin Symposium Scholarship Fund....... # 

Uh...BTW it's tax deductable......thank goodness cuzz this could get rough! 
************************************************

Jim Watts, I openly challenged you on another thread to meet me here......Where ya hiding?

It's high noon, I'm standing in the street waiting for ya!

What's the matter, you afraid to bring that F9 to a real shootout....... #

----------


## J. Mark Lane

Wimpy? Why son, when I get through with you your *MAMA* won't recognize you.

$250 on the painting. 

$100 on the mando/post card. 

&lt;looks out across the room&gt;

&lt;has a sip of scotch&gt;

M, esq.

----------


## elenbrandt

If you look carefully at the post card...you will note a striking resemblance to the painting being offered for auction -- did I not tell you?

I am honored by the largesse shown by you gents....if East Coast lawyers are making $240 an hour -- maybe we West Coast lawyers should be lowering our rates  

elen pass brandt, esq.

----------

"I am honored by the largesse shown by you gents"

Elen, am I THAT overweight?........

----------


## JimW

Uh, Dale, I've heard about the kind of shootouts you like, so, I think I'll just sit this one out and let you have it. 

Jim Watts

----------

Wise move Jim... Could it just be the fact that I'm a Texan that strikes fear in you, or is it the flamey back on my Phoenix...... #

----------


## Ted Eschliman

_Back on topic..._
$275 for the painting.

I must confess; lately I've been obsessed with Elen's subliminal suggestion of Alfred E. Neuman and a sponge bath.
Perhaps counseling would be in order.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Wimpy? #Why son, when I get through with you your *MAMA* won't recognize you.
> 
> $250 on the painting. #
> 
> $100 on the mando/post card. #
> 
> &lt;looks out across the room&gt;
> 
> &lt;has a sip of scotch&gt;
> ...


$280

Kicks back in leather upholstered swivel chair, lights a Cuban cigar and swirls a 25-year Highland Park cask strength single-malt sipped from Waterford Crystal... points at Loar 76547 that hasn't been played in 52 years,  motions to the East Coast lawyer and says: 

"have that one strung up with fresh strings and brought to my rooom."

----------


## jessboo

How long is this auction going to run?

----------

Until Friday @ midnight

----------


## J. Mark Lane

Cuban cigars are overrated, and their importation into the United States is a federal crime. #

And anyway, anyone who would drink a Scottish whisky from a glass made in Ireland ... has his priorities all mixed up (and is likely to get his butt kicked).

Now, as I settle in with a(nother) glass of MaCallan "Cask Strength" whisky, which I had not seen before but which is quite good, I realize that the relationship between art and legal tender is a contrived one, at best. #There really is no "price" that can be placed on the human spirit, and thus, I raise you, you pathetic little midwestern soup eater... 

to $350 on the painting.

M

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Well, you just wait, pal. I'm going to the Emerald City with Dorthy and the Scarecrow to see if the Wizard can get me a wallet. And if he grants me one, I'll be back.

----------


## Brookside

Mr. J. Mark Lane,
 # # I've always been regarded by those who know me as a sympathetic sort of fellow. #I do understand how a man can get swept away by auction fever and go bidding his little heart out, regardless of his ability to pay. #Don't be embarassed, I have a solution. #I'm going to give you the "out" you so desperately need to avoid the inevitable slapping about you are facing from your wife/girlfriend/mother. #All you have to do is respond with a clever retort and then disappear into the forums, leaving the bidding to those who can afford fine art. #I will pay $375 for the painting, and Mr. Lane? #You owe me one. #I'll take the favor in the form of free legal counsel should I ever be compelled to dispute a parking ticket. #Buh-bye.... #

painting-$375
saving Mr. Lane's hide-priceless

----------


## J. Mark Lane

Well, Mr. Brookside, you can just sit your _back_side down in that chair again. If there's one thing I have learned from attending art auctions over the years, it's never underestimate the other people in the room. 

$400.

----------


## elenbrandt

My goodness, (she says, fluttering her chinese hand fan), this string is simply awash in testosterone. I feel the vapors coming on and I must sit down....

----------

Well damn, pardon my language Mam......You fancy talking high educated pretty boys are put'n on quite a show for the little lady & these folks.....Four Hunnerd & a quarter....

----------


## Brookside

Now let's be clear on the bid price for the benefit of the fancy talking rest of us. For all I know a "Hunnerd" is some sort of Texan game bird. You aren't offering 4 chickens and a shiny 25 cent piece are you?

----------

uh.....$425 = four hunnerd & a quarter....geezz #

----------


## Ted Eschliman

In the corner, a sedate cut purrs a longing, subsonic drone. Like a wheel spun loose from its axle, its impatient but calculated stretch extends feline claws in graceful arpeggio.
When will the master milk the eight-stringed harp for all its aural purity, its metronomic lull in rapt concentration? Its fur aching for the circular comfort of the confining, yet plush interior of the cat's rightful abode, it curls perpendicular to the carpet in near corpselike posture.
"$435!" types the master violently. Satisfied, he abandons the terminal and returns to his Muse and the instrument that wields their tender conjunction. 
Case opened, the cat slithers in, slowly slanting its eyes shut in smug anticipation of the new post auction décor

----------

This is good sport but don't ferget the horse on the outside. Plus the quiet types are always a worry.....its a long time 'til friday.

----------

Uh......did Ted just bid four hunnerd & thirty five....?

Talk about taking the long way around the barn, that was real purty Ted.........

----------


## Eric F.

If I read that correctly Dale, Ted's CAT just bid $435.

----------


## Moose

hee... hee.. Carry on!!

----------

His cat!......no native born son of the Great State of Texas is gonna be outbid by a dang wordy pusskitty from the frozen cornscape of Nebraska.....Four Hunnerd n Fordy five.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

_&lt;tongue between teeth, lips curled back&gt;_
*tttthhhhHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!*

----------

Hahaha......where have all the pretty boy's gone? Don't fret it boy's, we Texans are used to being top dog. We wean our babies on Copenhagen snuff & jalapeno peppers. You genteel whiskey sipp'n pig picking cornbreads generally run when a Texan steps up to the plate. No lily livered last minute cowardly bid sniping either.......what's the matter boy's......your hands shaking to much to type in another bid?

----------


## J. Mark Lane

I'm just waiting for you to finish running your mouth, then I'm gonna squash you like a bug.

----------


## Eric F.

Sadly, I am broke and cannot bid. But this thread has given me more amusement than anything in a long while.

You boys just carry on, I'm gonna sit here and watch the fun.

By the way, J. Mark, "Midwestern soup eater"? What's with that?

----------

Eric, it don't cost a nickle to bid.......unless your the final bidder.

----------


## garyblanchard

> Sadly, I am broke and cannot bid. But this thread has given me more amusement than anything in a long while.
> 
> You boys just carry on, I'm gonna sit here and watch the fun.


Eric -
I am with you there. If I had money I'd be right in there as it is a beautiful work of art and a great cause. These posts have been fun, something that can sometimes be in short supply on discussion boards.

----------


## J. Mark Lane

Eric, it was a rather lame reference to an old Irish phrase... probably too politically charged to get into here. Suffice to say that at one point in history the British offered soup to the Irish... some accepted, some declined. Let's just leave it at that. I meant it as a joke.

----------

Enough of this idle chatter.......I prefer even numbers so make the winning bid $450.......I've already picked out a frame & where I'm going to hang my trophy painting.......... #

----------


## Eric F.

J. Mark, I thought it was funny. No offense taken at all!

----------

Uahahahahaha......I'm driving a nail in the wall.......it's mine....I can tell!

----------

So, gave up did ya.......Hahaha......The Great State of Texas wins again! Funny though, I would of figuired some of you third world states could of hung in a little better........ 

I guess that bumper sticker is true "Don't Mess With Texas"

----------


## Moose

"If ya' got it.., flaunt it"!!...(source:forgotten) - Congrats!!

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Boy Howdy! I wish I could out-bid you guys! When I see these pictures of Elen's work ... I forget about mandolins!

But ... I have an important question.

" Until Friday @ midnight "
 - Dale

So Dale, what time zone? Texas Standard Time, or what?

-------------
LOL! Of course, I'm realizing that my question is rhetorical at this point, as Friday @ Midnite was early this morning! Duh.

Congrats Dale!

----------


## BenE

Dale...I hope you have your chest waders on! It's getting pretty deep in this thread!

----------


## J. Mark Lane

&lt;whistle whistle whistle&gt;

----------


## Moose

Whoa!!! - have we "jumped-the-gun" here!?? - Them Texas people have a "penchant" for tricks like that, - if ya' know what I mean... Maybe a recount is in order here.. - have the polls closed in all the states.!

----------

Midnight Pacific time tonight was how Elen set it up. But, since the bidding is obviously over......I'm claiming it for the Great State of Texas......... 


Perhaps several of you folks from a third world state could pool your funds & work out a time share agreement? J Mark Lane being a lawyer & all could work up a contract.....

----------

Hey...what's all the concern about the bid deadline? Don't tell me a bunch of you cowardly bid snipers are lurking out there! Don't you worry....I'll be up late watching this thread & on the lookout for bid weasels........ I just might ("just might") go ahead & bid $500 if one of you has the moxy to bid against me...Uahahaha

----------


## Moose

OK!!... OK!!! - You win. It was a "good lap" tho'....### - anyhow, the high-rollers were outta' my reach.

----------

Easy Moose ole buddy......you don't think I'm calling anyone a......

----------


## Moose

The :State bird of Delaware is "The Blue Hen" (seriously, look it up..) - I'm a Delaware native and I'm not sure I've EVER seen a "Blue Hen".. I think it was a political thing.. those chicken lobbyists from lower("slower") Delaware... Enjoy your prize - you da' man.. hee.. hee.. EL MOOSO. (* hope my boss don't scan this CAFE##..)

----------

What's that I hear?

could it be a.......

----------


## mandoJeremy

Hey Dale, it only 10:56 here in ole NC and you Texans know that if anyone is as "REDNECK" as you texans it us North Carolinians! Don't count that old cluck before it hatches! I think J. Mark Lane just might make you cluck before this is done with, and I didn't see a thing concerning time zones in any of the threads. Correct me if I am wrong.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Also Dale, that cluck reminded me of the one time I ever heard a texan *art! Good job buddy.

----------


## Brookside

OK, I admit it, I can't afford fine art. But Dale, don't go counting your "hunnerds" before they hatch. Mr. Lane is whistling a mischievous tune....

----------

11:30 pm here in Texas.....2 1/2 hrs to go & I'm still on top! #

----------


## mandoJeremy

Now that it is officially over, congrats Dale. That is a beautiful painting.

----------


## J. Mark Lane

Damnit, I fell asleep!

Outfoxed by a Texan. Man, this is gonna take a long time to live down. 

Congrats, Dale. It was a great idea for a good cause. Enjoy that painting.

Mark

----------

Beans & cornbread around here for a while. I may have to run some specials next week....... #

----------


## elenbrandt

Thank you Dale! You are a man who truly puts his money where his mouth is (and in this case, where a lot of beans and cornbread will be going...) Dale was not only the high bidder here, but donated a mandolin on the second string. To keep your "machismo" intact, the rest of you should be sending checks to the symposium scholarship fund....cheers, elen

----------


## J. Mark Lane

> To keep your "machismo" intact, the rest of you should be sending checks to the symposium scholarship fund....cheers, elen


I doubt that it will help my machismo, but a donation has indeed been sent. 

Thank you, Elen, for a most excellent idea, and a fine work of art for this good cause. Dale is indeed the man... for now.

----------


## mandolooter

"Dale is indeed the man...for now"
I agree totally but it sounds as if ya just might have something up your sleeve, J. Mark Lane :Smile:

----------


## elenbrandt

Usually they say that no good deed goes unpunished -- but in light of Dale's extreme generosity...he gets the additional bonus prize....

My only question is -- why the hell do they call them "Texas Bluebonnets" when those suckers are really purple? (yeah, them Texans ain't too normal, but they are sure big hearted....)

----------


## J. Mark Lane

Wow, that is absolutely beautiful, Elen. Out of curiousity, what size is the painting? Damn, I wish I had stayed up and outbid that pesky Texan....

----------


## elenbrandt

5" x 7" -- both to be framed in an 11 X 14 frame....
you snooze, you lose...

----------


## Walter

Beautiful work Elen! I believe this turned out to be a good deal for Dale.

----------

